# Black screen and freeze on current...



## Beast13 (May 3, 2017)

i386 , tried to install on lappy , no problem with vesa , but if I swap to intel , on startx I get freeze an black screen , no way to use other tty's ...

some hints plz.

tia !


----------



## SirDice (May 3, 2017)

Topics about unsupported FreeBSD versions


----------



## scottro (May 3, 2017)

You have to use the drm-next.  I have a page that gives an overview at http://srobb.net/yoga2.html, just search for drm-next on the page.


----------

